# In depth repair/service manual?



## Brodeur09 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone know where I can obtain a repair manual for a first gen cruze? 2012 eco to be specific. I purchased one at my local parts store, but it’s incredibly generic. Something maybe the dealer uses. I’m prepared to spend some money, I just don’t know where to go


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

This is the official service manual and the company that makes them.

2012 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Was it a chilton or haynes?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This in between generic and Helms I think, Cruze Manual and it's free.


----------



## Brodeur09 (Jul 17, 2017)

Perfect, thanks!! Also, my old manual was Haynes. Just about useless.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Check out your local library. Many of them offer Alldata which is vehicle specific information, often times the same HELM information in a digital format for free.


----------



## Brodeur09 (Jul 17, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> Check out your local library. Many of them offer Alldata which is vehicle specific information, often times the same HELM information in a digital format for free.


Awesome, I’ll give that a try!


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone here have the Helm book and want to comment on how good it is? Is it straightforward for amateur DIY mechanics?

Alldata and electronic service manuals from the dealers are sometimes too technical, bogged down with references, codes, jargon, and comprehensive info to cover every possible vehicle option. For my 2000 Volvo V70, I have a Haynes book which is pretty great, including photos and plain English. I wish I had a book like that for the Cruze.


----------



## kingspade200994 (Nov 28, 2021)

We're is the oil pressure sensor location for a 2017 Cruze


----------

